# Möchte mich weiterbilden (Sämtliche Themengebiete)

## linux88

Hallo Leute,

da Gentoo mittlweweile auf 2 Notebooks und 1 PC läuft möchte ich mich jetzt gerne im bereich Web-Server, Ftp-Server, Html, Mysql, Perl, Php, Java, Shell Programmierung und Sicherheit weiterbilden.

Eigentlich alles was mit (web) zu tun hat

Mein Kenntniss stand in diesen Gebbieten ist sozusagen = 0, aber ich möchte dies nun nachholen und würde euch um etwas hilfe bitten.

Ich möchte ich mir nun für jedes Themen Gebiet die passenden Bücher kaufen und dazu brauche ich eure empfehlungen welche Bücher gut für mich geeignet sind. Die Themen die in den Büchern beschrieben werden sollten natürlich mit Linux Gentoo umsetzbar sein zudem in Deutsch.

Ihr solltet mir wenns geht natürlich nur die Bücher empfhelen die ihr selber kennt oder von denen ihr wisst das diese gut und lehrreich sind.

Ich weiß das es ein bissen viel aufeinmal ist aber das macht mir nix 

Freue mich über jeden vorschlag

EDIT:

Ach bevor ich es vergesse in welcher reihenfolge würdet ihr es lernen ? was macht am meisten sinn ?

Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen wenn Ihr in meiner Situation sein würdet und euch alles selbst beibrinegn müsstet ? würdet ihr alles durcheinander lernen oder schritt für schritt und Buch für Buch ?

Gruß

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das mit den Bücher ist immer so eine Sache. Am besten du suchst dir ein zwei drei Projekte die dich interessieren und Arbeitest strukturiert an diesen. Bücher hart durchzukauen ist oft zu Zeitaufwendig und nicht unbedingt Praxis-Relevant. Dennoch stehen in ihnen viele hilfreiche Tipps.

Ich würde dir empfehlen deine begrenzte Zeit einzuteilen und auf die unterschiedlichen Bereiche zu verteilen, so lässt sich zum einen produktiv lernen und zum anderen Sicherstellen das du die verschiedene Bereiche auch Praxis orientiert nutzen kannst. Setze dir ein Ziel und nehme dir Zeit dieses Ziel zu verstehen und umzusetzen.

Schlage alles was du nicht verstehst nach. Somit ergeben sich für die "unterschiedlichen Fächer" automatisch genug Aufgaben die du dir beibringen und anlesen kannst.

Generell mag ich es sehr ein Buch von vorne bis hinten durchzukauen wenn mich das Thema wirklich interessiert. Oft ist das aber dann so Zeitraubend das ich 40 Prozent davon vergesse oder in der Praxis eben nicht anwende. Ich empfehle dir ein privates Lerntagebuch zu führen. Je nachdem kannst du daraus aber auch einen Blog machen. Ganz wichtig ist die Zeit im Auge zu behalten, zumal sie später sowohl im Studium als auch im Berufsalltag immer knapper wird und du schnell den Punkt erreichst an dem du Abstriche machen musst und das was du lernen möchtest mit einer entsprechenden Gewichtung versiehst.

Ein Lerntagebuch finde ich praktisch weil du dir dann auch Quellen, Lesezeichen und Querverbindungen als Nachschlagewerk hinterlegen kannst und sich in einer elektronischen Datei dann auch viel einfacher suchen lässt. Zudem kannst du halt diverse Schlagworte vergeben und so weiter.

Schau mal bei Galileocomputing vorbei, dort gibt es viele Bücher als kostenloses Openbook zum herunterladen.

http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook/

----------

## linux88

Erstmal Danke für deine ausfühliche Antwort.

So ein Lerntagebuch hört sich sehr Intressant an müsste ich mir mal überlgen wie genau man das machen soll damit es übersichtlich bleibt aber da lässt sich bestimmt ein weg für finden.

Ich habe ein wenig erfahrung kanpp (3 Jhare) mit mit Visual basic gesammelt dort merkte ich eigentlich schon recht zügig das es nix für mich ist weils einfach zu einfach war daruafhin habe ich mich mit C beschäftig seit knapp 1 Jahr und bin ser erfreut das ich damit angefangen habe. Mit C bin ich zu Linux gekommen und nun bin ich bei Gentoo angekommen was sich als sehr erfreulichen schritt für mich heruasgestellt hatt und nun habe ich auf all meine Systeme Gentoo zum laufen gebracht mit der hilfe aus diesen Forum Danke.

Meine ziele dich ich mir vorgenommen habe:

Einen eigenen Server einrichten mit gentoo darauf soll ein FTP-Server und ein WEB-Server laufen meine eigener Hompage wo php java Datenbanken usw drinsteckt.

Zudem sollte natürlich Sicherheit ein sehr große rolle sein Gentoo und WEB.

Da Programmieren mich wohl noch mehr ans ganze Sytsem anbindet möchte ich natülcih auch was in dieser richtug lernen

Das hört sich bestimmt alles sehr viel an ist es auch aber ich habe spass dadrann und das ist die hauptsache. 

Ich bin mittlerweile wieder in der Schule um Englisch nachzuholen da ich merke das ohne Englisch nicht wirklich viel los ist.

Zudem sei gesagt das ich alles bis jetzt nur als hobby mache.

Daher würde ich gerne mehr empfehlunegn von euch haben was und womit man am besten anfangen sollte um auch glücklich ans ziel zu kommen

Gruß

----------

## disi

Das mit einem Lehrtagebuch ist klasse. Aus Instinkt schreibe ich ,was ich im Moment so lerne, in einen Blog. Den kann ich auch super als Nachschlagewerk benutzen...

Ich bin gerade im Prozess (seit Gestern Abend, nachdem mir dieses Lehrtagebuch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf ging) Zuhause einen Webserver aufzusetzen und eine Seite mit MediaWiki einzurichten. Dank wiki.gentoo.org habe ich mir bereits etliche Skills im Wiki-Editieren beigebracht und MediaWiki hat auch TeX support (da lese ich gerade, muss vermutlich noch dazuinstallieren wie imagemagick, TeX etc.).

Das soll mal so mein eigenes Nachschlagewerk werden, wo ich mir keinen Kopf machen muss ueber Lizenzen, dass ich mich blamiere wenn mal etwas falsch ist, Editwars oder sonst etwas.

Status nach 2 Std. tuefteln und nachlesen (davon ~30min die noetigen Ports zu installeren bzw. Sourcen Uebersetzen) auf FreeBSD:

Server laeuft mit PHP5 und allem Pipapo wie sqlite3 (kein MySQL weil Oracle)

Wikimedia ist heruntergeladen und in meinem vhost root extrahiert (noch kein setup gemacht)

----------

## bell

Als Tagebuch wuerde ich x11-misc/rednotebook empfehlen.

----------

